# Temporarily Parking 250Rs In Driveway On A Slope Towards House



## katoom400 (Sep 8, 2010)

picking up my new 2014 250rs tonight, I have a contractor coming in a couple of weeks to build some retaining walls and level off an area of my driveway to park the new unit with the wheels level. my driveway slopes down toward the house and I plan on using the BAL x chocks on each side to prevent the trailer from moving towards the house until the new spot is built. my concern is that I won't be able to get the tonge low enough to have the unit level enough to put the slides out and load it all up? should I just stack/pyramid some 2x8's under the rear wheels to help bring the rear up? with my fifth wheel it wasn't much of an issue since I could lower the front quite a bit more than a TT. You can see in the pictures that there is a dirt area to left of the bike that we are going to build up as the landing pad for the trailer wheels to sit level..the tonge will still land on a bit of the paved grade as we can't build it up more than about 18" but for at least the next week we will be storing it on the pavement where the truck is in the pictures.

Thanks for any sugestions....I don't plan on storing it this way permanently....just until we can get the "landing pad" built in the driveway!


----------



## hautevue (Mar 8, 2009)

What you suggest for temporarily leveling the TT will work, BUT you have to make absolutely certain that the TT won't move even as you walk around inside and cause the TT to wiggle and shake. Having the wheels up to level it off is fine as long as you really seriously brace things so no way can the TT roll off the 2x8s. Think safety first....


----------



## katoom400 (Sep 8, 2010)

hautevue said:


> What you suggest for temporarily leveling the TT will work, BUT you have to make absolutely certain that the TT won't move even as you walk around inside and cause the TT to wiggle and shake. Having the wheels up to level it off is fine as long as you really seriously brace things so no way can the TT roll off the 2x8s. Think safety first....


I was going to use the expanding X chocks between both sets of wheels...i would not trust the plastic wedge behind the wheel alone


----------



## scuba0331 (Dec 7, 2011)

That looks like one heck of an angle! I would be intersted in seeing the finished product.

I have the X-Chock's and those will work to ensure the wheels do not move.

Thanks and good luck!


----------



## bwatson (Feb 9, 2013)

Hi,

I do not have gradient for the parking pad, however, I had alot of gravel to spread in my side yard. 20 tons was purchased and spread with my pickup. I had to use small deliveries due to limited width of my side yard. Using a load handler (tarp on a spool), I was able to spread the gravel quite easily three tons at time. It took me about 15 trips to the gravel yard over 10 weekends to complete the parking spot for our 280rs Outback.

Good Luck on your project

bwatson


----------



## katoom400 (Sep 8, 2010)

we have someone coming to build some retaining walls and backfill with qp and gravel next week, for now it's on the front lawn horizontal to the incline with the low side sitting on 5 2X8's to get it perfectly level side to side so we can get the slides out and set it up, if I left backed it in the drive on the slope I would not feel good about opening the slides.


----------

